
Valley Idol: Heysan's Marie Brattberg (Seeks Engineers) - onebeerdave
http://valleywag.com/tech/valley-idol/marie-brattberg-247878.php
======
create_account
I get the Valleywag concept (be the E!, People, Page 6, etc.) of Silicon
Valley, but Valleywag is _worse_ than those rags because the people it's
profiling (and subtly mocking at the same time) are more than just targets of
gossip or adulation.

Nick Denton is going to have a lot to answer for.

